# Model 59



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

An oldie. From 1975. Smith and Wesson Model 59.

All steel. 14+1 capacity 9mm.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's mine


----------



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah baby!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Fine looking pistols for sure..:watching:


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

Cat's A$$. I want a Model 39


----------

